# BSV Stock Analysis (NYSE)



## shulink (14 December 2010)

BSV Stock Analysis
BSV - Vanguard Short-Term Bond ETF listed on NYSE.
BSV - Sector: Financial, Industry: Misc. Financial Services.
BSV gain 0.15% on 12/13/10.
BSV is trading in the range of $80.50 - $82.06 in the past 30 days.
Average True Range (Atr) is bullish for BSV.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for BSV.
BSV formed a Bullish Bollinger Band Crossover (Lower) signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bearish and moving down for BSV.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for BSV.
BSV formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.
Average volume decrease over 5% for BSV.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: 0.53%
Tuesday: -0.16%
Wednesday: -1.06%
Thursday: 0.29%
Friday: -0.47%


----------

